# Auto lighting optimizer



## Rebacan (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi, my first post.  I have a brand new 7d.  I've been using a rebel for 5 years.  I mainly shoot in manual.  My question is regarding the Auto Lighting Optimizer setting.  According to what I have read this should be defaulted to on but mine is defaulted to 'disable' and there doesn't appear to be any way to change it.  I read on Ken rockwell that it wouldn't work if the highlight setting was on so I disabled that but it still has no options but 'disable'.  Has anyone come across this and if so what is the secret to enabling this function?   Oops, never mind.  My partner, who is more patient than me has figured it out.  

Rebacan


----------



## sovietdoc (Aug 11, 2012)

You can't use ALO on manual.  Set your cam to auto and then change it.


----------

